# question about 32 colt revolver



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not trying to sell on here but I just picked up a 32 colt revolver that looks like the one pictured and I believe its a colt police positive special. Its kind of dirty but doesn't look bad and the handle grips on both sides have a chipped off piece at the bottom. I went to a gun shop today and the guy told me the timing was off and that it wasn't safe to fire. Does anyone know anything about this gun and what It would be worth If i were to try to sell it? just don't know if I should keep it or not because ammunition for it is hard to find and kind of pricey.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one very similar and it shoots 32 colt ammo which is hard to find. I don't think they're very valuable. I think mine was less than $200.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*timing and parts*

If the cylinder rotates and attempts to fire before the chamber with the bullet is in line with the forcing cone (which is just in front of the barrel where the bullet goes before entering the barrel) it can cause a serious problem for the shooter. Replacing the plastic grips will bring the gun up to market value which will be low. Be careful replacing things on old guns until you know the value of the parts involved and the value when finished. My dad got one for $50 in south Florida with plastic in good shape. Don't be too anxious to clean it up and remove the finish. The bullets I got for it cost about as much as the gun. I only like them because they are old. good luck


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

The cylinder rotates all the way on the double action pull. But if you pull back the hammer it doesnt lock all the way in place. I have to manually move rotate it the last tiny but of distance to click/lock in place.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I "ditched" the .32 I had, rare and pricey ammo indeed


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Since I couldn't find any bullets for this gun I took it too a pawn/gun shop and the guy gave me 120$ and 50 rounds of speer lawman 45 acp ammo for my beretta.

All-in-all not bad for something I paid 40 bucks for to start with


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Tcheeks38 said:


> Since I couldn't find any bullets for this gun I took it too a pawn/gun shop and the guy gave me 120$ and 50 rounds of speer lawman 45 acp ammo for my beretta.
> 
> All-in-all not bad for something I paid 40 bucks for to start with


You dun real good considering with the timing issue and broken grips it probably wasn't worth the cost of the ammo you got. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got one that is pretty similar to that. I had thought about selling mine too. I have been known to put it in the boat with me a time or two on overnight trips to the river. I figured I'd rather it be exposed than my Browning.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like you made a good deal.


----------

